# Okinawa: the Scotland of Asia? (some Okinawans mull independence from Japan)



## CougarKing (25 Jul 2013)

I had a feeling this whole Senkakus/Diaoyus business between China and Japan might cause some Okinawans to mull this...

Though I wonder if the Singapore economic model could be applied as some independence activists are hoping...

The Diplomat



> *Okinawa: the Scotland of Asia?*
> 
> Some Okinawans feel they are in line for a shot at self-determination. Will Chinese interest help or hinder their cause?
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (25 Jul 2013)

Okinawa has a very small industrial base, poor agricultural land and has existed to a large extent on the largess of the spinoffs of the US bases. 

Good luck.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2013)

Mmmmm.... Haggis with spam


----------



## a_majoor (25 Jul 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... Haggis with spam



Haggis with suhi and sake, more likely


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jul 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Haggis with *sushi* and sake, more likely


Ah, but it's the sushi that's the vehicle for the Spam!


----------



## X Royal (25 Jul 2013)

_"Riding a wave of democratic independence movements that has already seen Catalonia, *Quebec* and Scotland calve from their respective countries"_

Did I miss something?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Jul 2013)

Well when you are trying to say 5% in favour is a tidal wave, lots of artistic license is required.


----------



## GR66 (25 Jul 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> _"Riding a wave of democratic independence movements that has already seen Catalonia, *Quebec* and Scotland calve from their respective countries"_
> 
> Did I miss something?



The key phrase in the original post is:  "Rewind to July 2013, and the reality is an Okinawan independence movement that is a long way from achieving its goal."

The article starts with an "imagine if" scenario.


----------

